
Microsoft 'To Replace Journalists with Robots' - Zenst
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52860247
======
Zenst
Given how much has shifted to seeing what is trending upon social media, I do
wonder if this, whilst may work well to replace that level of `journalists`,
but investigatory and other harder `real` journalism, that will take some
doing and I don't see that ever happening. Maybe tools to aid journalists, but
replacing them outright - nope.

Still in this case it is just the former they are looking to replace, also the
term robot, more like program, not robot.

